# John deere x595 new owner..already not working



## johndeerex595 (Aug 21, 2010)

So i went and picket up a used 2002 x595 yesterday. After a long 4 hour drive home i pulled it off the trailer and it ran fine. Then when i backed it off the trailer this morning it blew a fuse. I put a new one in and it did it again right when i hit the gas pedal pretty hard. Its the bottom 15 amp fuse on the panel. I dot know anything about this and i need help from someone that knows what there doing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Not sure on your problem, though it sounds like a short in the ignition, or perhaps something shorting out from the machine jerking......the stomping of the gas, and backing it off the trailer. Might look around for loose bare wires hanging by the frame or engine. We have some pretty darn sharp small engine folks in our midst that will help you out if you are patient, but I would advise about getting all related manuals for your machine, if you intend to keep it. Always a good thing to have at your fingertips.


----------



## johndeerex595 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks. I hope I can get I fixed soon. It's at the local dealer here in town. They weren't very nice when I dropped it off. I'm trying to be optimistic but it doesn't seem like they want to work on my tractor. If they don't get it fixed i plan in doing it myself and that's why I came here. Most of the people in here seem very nice and willing to help when they can. Any help I can get is greatly appreciated.


----------



## johndeerex595 (Aug 21, 2010)

*sorry for my bad grammar. I'm doing this from my phone and typing is a pain*


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum! Not sure on your problem, though it sounds like a short in the ignition, or perhaps something shorting out from the machine jerking......the stomping of the gas, and backing it off the trailer. Might look around for loose bare wires hanging by the frame or engine. We have some pretty darn sharp small engine folks in our midst that will help you out if you are patient, but I would advise about getting all related manuals for your machine, if you intend to keep it. Always a good thing to have at your fingertips.


 :ditto: Some wire is swinging around shorting out somewhere or a safety switch. Welcome to the forum..


----------

